# Mirexal?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw this today in a watch & clock shop - thought it was a rather nice looking piece and was in good condition, can any of the more knowledgeable members tell me a bit about Mirexal? Also is the asking price about right or too high?










(a shameless phone photo through the shop window ardon: )


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

here is a little bit of info,

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/MirexalTable.htm


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found a few for sale while searching,there was a nice crono that i found that went for $255 and this one not sold yet , different model but same make,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mirexal-200-meter-Black-Dial1960s-Vintage-Dive-Watch-/370401377539

and another, they seem very good quality swiss watches,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-Antique-Watch-Mirexal-Superautomatic-Vintage-wrist-/170460348218?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b03a7f3a


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> I found a few for sale while searching,there was a nice crono that i found that went for $255 and this one not sold yet , different model but same make,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mirexal-200-meter-Black-Dial1960s-Vintage-Dive-Watch-/370401377539
> 
> ...


Do you think Â£95 is cheap for this watch, or is it about right?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a few for sale while searching,there was a nice crono that i found that went for $255 and this one not sold yet , different model but same make,
> ...


im no expert ben and TBH this isnt a model i know a lot about but they dont seem to be a cheap watch and if in good serviced condition i would say its a good price, but wait to see if a member comes on who knows this make better,

paul


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats quite nice, price seems reasonable but i'd try and haggle it down..


----------

